# كيف أقوم بتلوين الغرف داخل رسمة الاوتوكاد مثل هذه الصورة التالية



## راجي رضا الله (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*كيف أقوم بتلوين الغرف او الاقسام داخل رسمة الاوتوكاد
مثل هذه الصورة التالية:​*


----------



## علي محمود فراج (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخي الكريم راجي رضي الله ...*

اخي الكريم راجي رضي الله ...
بما انك طالب بهندسة طبية فأسألتك من هذا النوع مقبولة باعتبار انك غير متخصص في برامج التصميم المتعلقة  باخراج العناصر المعمارية ...
انت تريد ان تلون مثل هذا المسقط الافقي و انا اقول لك ان امكانيات برنامج الفوتوشوب يمكن ان تعطي نتيجة افضل بكثير جدا جدا من هذاالمسقط ...
تحتاج فقط الي درس مدته عشرة دقائق من شخص له دراية بالفوتوشوب لتتعلم الاوامر الاتية
1- select area باستخدام magic wand او rectangular marquee او اية طريقة مناسبة لاختيار المساحات
2- تعلم امر define pattern
3- تعلم امر fill pattern و new fill layer
4- كيفية نسخ و لصق عناصر الفرش و الشجر و السيارات و كيفية تحريكها و تكبيرها او تصغيرها او تدويرها و هكذا
................
اذا تعلمت هذه المعلومات المبدئية دون تعلم بقية امكانيات البرنامج يمكنك ان تقدم اخراج افضل بكثير من هذا المسقط ...
...........................
بخصوص استفسارك عن تصميم كلية طب او كلية صيدلة .. فأتصور ان ما يعنيك هو الفراغات التي تحتوي علي اجهزة و معدات طبية.. اتصور انه لا يعنيك غرف المدرجات و المحاضرات و مسارات الحركة .. اما عن الغرف التي تحتوي علي اجهزة و معدات طبية فتصميمها معقد جدا حتي بالنسبة للمهندسين ذوي الخبرات العالية .. الغرف المكتبية و الادارية تفاصيلها معروفة و كذلك مسارات الحركة و قاعات المحاضرات و غير ذلك كل هذه التفاصيل ممكن الحصول عليها من كتب ال standards
 و كل هذه اشياء مالوفة لطلبة قسم العمارة ..اما الغرف التي تحتوي علي تجهيزات و معدات طبية و تمديدات غازات طبية فهذه تحتاج الي دراسة دقيقة و تفصيلية جدا من فريق عمل يشمل جميع التخصصات التي لها علاقة بهذه التجهيزات ...
باختصار اخي لن تجد طلبك عند المعماريين ..
البداية في هذه التصميمات تبدا من ال equipment layout من عندك انت ..من متخصص الهندسة الطبية ..
بمعني انك قبل تصميم اية غرفة طبية تحتاج الي التحديد الدقيق لجميع الاجهزة التي ستكون موجودة و دراسة كل جهاز علي حدة ... فمثلا مقاسات الجهاز و المساحة اللازمة حوله تحدد ابعاد الغرفة ..وزن الجهاز يعتبر شيء اساسي في التصميم الانشائي ..اذا كان الجهاز يصدر عنه اهتزازات فانه يتم تعديل التصميم الانشائي لياخذ الحمل الديناميكي في الاعتبار..اذا كان الجهاز يصدر عنه اشعاعات مثل اشعاعات الكوبلت فان سمك الجدار الخرساني يصل الي 1.5 متر و يتم عمل سماكات اضافية من الرصاص .. مع عمل مدخل متعرج للغرفة لمنع تسرب الاشعاعات المنعكسة...ربما يحتاج الجهاز الي تمديد كابل خاص به و لا يسمح باشتراك اية معدات اخري معه علي نفس الدائرة الكهربية ...بعض الاجهزة تفرض نظام اطفاء حريق بالغ التعقيد من غاز الهيليوم ...و هكذا الكلمة هنا ليست كلمة المعماري و المعلومة الكاملة موجودة عند الفريق و ليست عند تخصص واحد ...
علي اية حال عندي مشروع مستشفي بادق تفاصيله .. ربما تجد فيه ما يفيدك ...ارسله لك علي 
ال E-mail اذا اردت ... طبعا الجميع يفهم ان حقوق الملكية الفكرية للمكاتب الهندسية المشاركة في التصميم - هذه الحقوق هي ما يمنع من نشر المشاريع الكاملة في هذا الملتقي و الا لاصبح هذا الملتقي غني بالمشاريع اكثر بكثير مما هو عليه الان .. 
شكرا لك و أعتذر عن الاطاله .​


----------



## راجي رضا الله (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس فراج*

أشكرك جداجدا يا باشمهندس علي محمود على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا 
واشكرك على مساعدتك واقتطاع جزء من وقتك للإدلاء بكل هذه المعلومات
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
انا على دراية بسيطة ببرنامج الفوتوشوب ولكن لم يخطر على بالي ان استخدمهه في ذلك
وهذا يقودني الى السؤال كيف اقوم بإدخال رسمة الاوتوكاد على الفوتوشوب 
حيث اني لا اريد تلوين مقطع معين ولكن اريد تلوين الرسمة كاملة وهي عبارة عن دور في مستشفى
حيث اريد تلوين كل قسمم بلون مختلف
وقد حاولت عمل ذلك في برنامج الاوتوكاد عن طريق رسم مستطيلات ثم اقوم بعمل hatch فيها باستخدام الامر solid واختيار الوان فاتحة جدا ولكن الألوان طلعت ثقيلة أكثر من المطلوب أي أني أريد أن يكون اللون اكثر شفافية كما هو بالرسمة التي ارسلتها ولم اجد اي امر يقوم بعمل شفافية TRANSPARENCY للألوان

وارفقت لك صورة الان بالنتيجة التي حصل عليها من الاوتوكاد بهذه الطريقة 







بالنسبة لموضوع مشروع المستشفى الذي عند حضرتك 
فأنا عندي مشاريع كاملة لمستشفيات وعلى دراية بسيطة بعلم فرش الاجهزة والمعدات والقوانين التي تحكمها 
ولكن انا كنت أريد مشروع لكلية طب أو تمريض وهي بالطبع تختلف عن المستشفى في التصمميم والتجهيز
وكنت على اعتقاد ان بعض المهندسين في هذا الملتقى قد يكون مر عليهم مشروع كهذا فيرسلوه لي
هذا ما أطلبه فقط ولم أطلب المعلومات الهندسية الطبية في تجهيز الكلية لأن هذا موضع آخر وليس اجابته عند المعماريين فقط
كل ما كنت أريده هو مشروع كامل لكلية طب يساعدني ويكون guide بالنسبة لي
وعلى العموم فجزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات التي أعطتنا إياها وإرشاداتك المفيدة
ولو أردت ان ترسل لي المشروع الذي عندك او اي معلومات اخرى فإيميلي هو
suroor_bio
على الـياهو
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمود فراج (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخي الكريم راجي رضي الله ..*

*اخي الكريم راجي رضي الله ..*​​*تجد في هذا الرابط كيفية تحويل الملفات من الاوتوكاد الي الفوتوشوب*​*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=69395*​​*و الفوتوشوب سيعطيك خامات طبيعية للارضيات " سيراميك – رخام – فينيل - ...." و ليس فقط الوان ..*​*و يعطيك الوان بالدرجة التي تريدها و بمستوي الشفافية الذي تريده .. هذا اذا كنت تفضل ان تستخدم الالوان .*​*................*​*واذا كان عندك مشاريع كاملة لمستشفيات و ليس عندك مشكلة مع الملكية الفكرية للمكاتب المصممة ... فليتك تفيدنا و لا تبخل علينا ببعض الغرف التي تحتوي علي اجهزة و معدات و تمديدات طبية .. و حبذا لو كان مرفق معها كتالوجات و مواصفات هذه الاجهزة... انا هنا اتحدث فقط عن التركيز علي هذه الغرف .. لا يعنيني العلاقات بين الفراغات و مسارات الحركة و النواحي المعمارية ... ربما تكون المشاريع التي عندك فيها تركيز اكثر علي الاجهزة الطبية و متطلباتها .. هذا النوع من الخبرة ربما لا يتعرض له كثيرون ... و ليتك تفيدنا في هذا الجانب و تدعو زملائك من متخصصي الهندسة الطبية الي تبادل الخبرات معنا في هذا الجانب ..*​*......................*​*اما عن طلبك مشروع كلية طب او كلية تمريض ...*​*فاعتقد ان هذا طلب من الصعب الحصول عليه .. هذا النوع من المشاريع يسند فقط الي جهات ذات تصنيف معين ... و لا اظن انه يسند الي المكاتب الاستشارية العادية ... ربما تجده في مشاريع الطلبة .. او عند احد المهندسين الذين اشرفوا علي تنفيذ كلية ...*​*ما اريد ان اقوله لك هو ان السبب الغالب في ان احدا ربما لا يقدم لك هذا المشروع هو انه ليس عنده ...او بسبب الملكية الفكرية ... لكن استبعد من ذهنك ان هذا المشروع متوفر و نحن نبخل عليك ...*​*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق و شكرا لك ..*​*....................*​*السبب الاول و ليس السبب الوحيد الذي دفعني للاهتمام بالرد عليك هو اسم " راجي رضي الله "*​*اسال الله ان يجعل لك من هذا الاسم اكبر نصيب ... *​


----------



## راجي رضا الله (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس فراج 
وبارك الله فيك وفي جهدك ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

سأقوم بتجربة هذه الخطوات وإذا واجهتني اي مشاكل ساطرحها في الموضوع الاخر ان شاء الله
----------------

بالنسبة لمشاريع المستشفيات في خاصة بالشركة التي توظفت فيها حديثا
ومن الصعب ان اطلب من دكتور الشركة مثل هذا الطلب الان
كما اننا لم ننهي بعض المشاريع 
فربما بعد انهائها احاول عمل ذلك لمساعدة إخواني في هذا الملتقى بمثل هذه المشاريع
وسيكون ذلك في قسم الهندسة الطبية ان شاء الله

-----------

اشكرك على دعائك وعلى شعورك الطيب
ولك بمثل


----------



## علي محمود فراج (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*ربنا يوفقك*

اخي الحبيب راجي رضي الله ...
انصحك اولا ان تعطي الاولوية الاولي لحقوق الملكية الفكرية للشركة التي تعمل بها ...
اذا اقتنع مالك الشركة بان يقدم شيئا بهدف الافادة العلمية او حتي بهدف الدعاية فهذا شانه ...
اما انت فحاول ان تفهم و تستفيد لنفسك ... و سييسر الله لك عدة سبل لنشر هذا العلم دون اية مساس بحقوق الاخرين ... المؤمن كالغيث اينما حل نفع ... احرص علي بناء نفسك علميا و اخلاقيا .. و ستجد طريقة لافادة الاخرين ...
..................
عندما تنوي مساعدتنا في هذا الملتقى بمثل هذه المشاريع ...فارجو ان لا تنسي ان تقدم لنا نسخة هنا في قسم العمارة ... شكرا لك و ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## rahel (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ علي محمود فراج علي المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راجي رضا الله (28 نوفمبر 2007)

علي محمود فراج قال:


> اخي الحبيب راجي رضي الله ...
> انصحك اولا ان تعطي الاولوية الاولي لحقوق الملكية الفكرية للشركة التي تعمل بها ...
> اذا اقتنع مالك الشركة بان يقدم شيئا بهدف الافادة العلمية او حتي بهدف الدعاية فهذا شانه ...
> اما انت فحاول ان تفهم و تستفيد لنفسك ... و سييسر الله لك عدة سبل لنشر هذا العلم دون اية مساس بحقوق الاخرين ... المؤمن كالغيث اينما حل نفع ... احرص علي بناء نفسك علميا و اخلاقيا .. و ستجد طريقة لافادة الاخرين ...
> ...




بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس فراج وربنا يحفظك
وسأعمل جاهدا بنصائحك الطيبة واتعلم وأفيد الاخرين بما تعلمته دون المساس بحقوق الاخرين

ونسيت ان اقول ايضا ان هذه المشاريع ليست ملك لصاحب الشركة هنا وفقط وإنما الجزء الأكبر منها هو ملك لشركات هندسية ومعمارية اخرى ونحن متعاونين معهم فقط

بالنسبة لموضوع التلوين
أحب أن أشكرك بشدة وأسعدك بأن أقول لك أن الطريقة اعطتني نتائج كما أريد تماما
بالاضافة الى اني جعلت كل لون في layer مستقلة لأتمكن من التحكم في درجة شفافيته بدرجة مستقلة عن باقي الالوان عن طريق التحكم في الـ Opacity الخاصة بالـ layer 
وهذا بالطبع افضل من التحديد المسبق لدرجة الـ Opacity الخاصة باللون فقط حيث سيكون هذا التحديد غير قابل للتغير بعد ذلك
وذلك في حالة الرغبة في تغير درجة اللون الواحد ككل بعد الانتهاء من اللوحة كاملا

وارجو ان يستفيد من هذا الموضوع باقي الاعضاء


----------



## janna (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة أسال الله ان ينفعنا بها و اياكم في الدنيا و الآخرة
و لكن يقودني هذا الحوار الى سؤال بسيط وهو... هل يوج موقع او دروس للفوتوشوب تتكفل بتوصيل المعلومات اللازمة للإظهار المعماري؟؟؟
لأنو المشكلة انو في فعلا دروس للبرنامج و في كمان كورسات لكن في الآخر بتكون عامة لكن كتطبيق في استخدام الأوامر ... مفقود مفقود و في الآخر مش بعرف استخدم البرنامج ودي مشكلة برضو في برنامج 3d max
اعتذر على الإطالة و ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمود فراج (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا لكم*

*شكرا لك *​*Rahel*​*و شكرا لك *​*Janna*​*علي المرور*​* و شكرا لك اخي راجي رضي الله علي تقبلك وجهة نظري و تفاعلك معها ..*​*بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..*​*و لاختي الكريمة*​*Janna *​*انا اتفق معك علي ان معظم الدروس و الكورسات تتناول الفوتوشوب بصفة عامة كبرنامج للتعامل مع الصور ..*​*كلنا واجهنا هذه المشكلة في بداية تعلمنا للبرنامج و حتي ال *​*Help*​*الخاص بالبرنامج ايضا يتعامل مع الفوتوشوب كبرنامج لمعالجة الصور بصفة عامة ..*​*و الحل في رايي هو ان تتابعي كيفية استخدام الفوتوشوب في اظهار مسقط افقي خطوة بخطوة .. و كذلك بالنسبة لاظهار واجهة و نفس الشيئ عند اظهار منظور و اضافة مؤثرات له ..*​*امكانيات برنامج الفوتوشوب عالية جدا بينما نحتاج ان نستخدم عدد محدود من الاوامر لاخراج العناصر المعمارية ... مع الممارسة و الخبرة ممكن بالتدريج استخدام الاوامر المتقدمة و توجد فلاتر *​*( filters )*​*يمكن باستخدامها اضافة مؤثرات رائعة و تعطي نتيجة ربما يستحيل الحصول عليها باستخدام الاوامر العادية .*​*باختصار ... استفيدي من الكورسات المتاحة لك .. بعدها ستحتاجين الي ربما جلسة واحدة مع شخص يستخدم الفوتوشوب في اخراج العناصر المعمارية للتعرف علي كيفية تطبيق هذه الاوامر علي العناصر المعمارية ..*​*ربنا يوفقك و شكرا لك ...*​​​


----------



## janna (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس علي ... انا بالفعل لا اعلم شيئا عن امكانيات البرنامج ابعد من الصورة التي تفضل بها المهندس راجي حتى انني لم اتعلم بعد كيف اصل الى هذه النتيجة و التي تبدو من حديثك شيئا يسيرا مقارنة بما يمكن للبرنامج ان ينتجه لكن المشكلة اني ابحث عن مادة علمية اصل بها الى المستوى الذي تتحدث عنه ... ففكرة شخص محترف اتلقى منه ذلك فكرة جيدة و جزاك الله خيرا و لكنها صعبة ... لذلك كنت اطمح الى وجود دروس فوتوشوب معماري كما سمعت بوجود دروس ماكس معماري و لكن للاسف لم اصل الى احدهما
اعتذر على الأطالة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hzifa (21 يناير 2010)

بجد جزاكم الله خيرا 
لانى اعمل بشركة اجهزة طبية ومعملية 
ومن وظائفى عملى ان اقوم بتوقيع الفرش الطبى على البلان كما اقابل بعض المشاكل ومن قراءة موضوعك بجد لاحظت خبرتك فى هذا المجال 
ومن اهم هذه المشاكل انى معرفش مقاس الجهاز طولة وعرضة علشان اضعه داخل كل غرفة وكمان مش عارف اعمل هاتش واظلل كل غرفة على حدة مثلا العمليات لو عايز اعلمها بلون معين واجى اعمل هاتش بتطلع روحى انا عارف الامر والحمد لله بنفذة كويس بس لازم اقفل الغرفة ميكونش فيها فتحات وكنت فاكر ان فى امر بيخلص الموضوع دة وكمان عندى مشكلة وهى انى عايز احدد مقاس كل لوحة حسب المقاس وافهم المقاسات ممكن تحس من كلامى ان مشفاهم حاجة وعايز معلومات جديدة بس والله انا فاهم كويس وواخد كورس محترم والناس بتشكر فى الشغل بتاعى بس انا مش راضى عن نفسى لان عايز اعمل الشئ الى انا بعمله باحتراف انا بشتغل على ابسط شئ ولكن فى امر من الممكن يخلص الموضوع وبشكل ادق وافضل 
انا طولت عليك بس احساسى انك واسع الصدر ما بتبخلش لانى حاسس انى عرفك قبل كدة وكنت شغال فى شركة dpme والان فى amico ويارب تبعتلى الفرش الطبى وال EMAIL :[email protected]
جزاكم الله خيرا 
اخى العزيز 
محمود على


----------



## adilmsmosa (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

